# Pdx_clan Zion - Grand Tetons Trip



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The Grand Tetons...










Old Faithful (Yellowstone)...










_More to come!..._

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

GREAT scenery!!!

(the top pix sorta looks like your laces are tied together)







LOL

MaeJae


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

You aren't a very nice person are you Doug?.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Great pictures Doug. I took a similar shot on our recent cruise. I think I saw it on here by Jollymon. My family loved it and yes, I gave credit to where I got the idea. It's now my screen saver at work.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> (the top pix sorta looks like your laces are tied together)


Maybe that's how he ended up on his back to take the picture!









Mark

Great shots, BTW.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome back Doug.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Is that a UFO flying above to the right of the geyser?

Nice catch


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I love your photos Doug!

more more more!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't think there is supposed to be so much leg in the picture....









Tami


----------



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

Tami,
I think he wanted you to notice his legs...









Pdx_Shannon


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Shannon said:


> Tami,
> I think he wanted you to notice his legs...
> 
> 
> ...


you married him for his legs didn't you!?! c'mon, you can tell US!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

First pic is self explanitory...you were tring to climb a mountain.

The second one was confusing...were you trying to boil chicken legs?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> First pic is self explanitory...you were tring to climb a mountain.
> 
> The second one was confusing...were you trying to boil chicken legs?


Clearly!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Humm... Strange but those aren't Doug's legs. I think those might be one of those fancy camera attachments you can buy.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> First pic is self explanitory...you were tring to climb a mountain.
> 
> The second one was confusing...were you trying to boil chicken legs?


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

After consuming that much alcohol and ending up in that position, how can you still hold the camera so still?

Steve


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

We call him "Tripod"


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice 'official Outbacker' picture


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

PDX_Shannon said:


> Tami,
> I think he wanted you to notice his legs...
> 
> 
> ...


Ya think







& rightfully so ...









Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You guys!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> We call him "Tripod"


OMG


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok Doug, you had better post more pictures before things get out of control!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Before they get out of control?
That horse has already left the barn!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Before they get out of control?
> That horse has already left the barn!
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm...more like a stampede with the bunch that hangs out on THIS forum!


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm just worried that one of those will be used for the August masthead photo. Its a good thing they won't work in the masthead format.


----------

